# peppermint stems good for bunnies?



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the things I'm growing in my little garden this summer is peppermint. I know bunnies can have peppermint, but does that mean just the leaves or the entire plant? I have been just picking off leaves for them but tonight I ripped off 2 sections of the plant, stems and all. For now I'm just going to give them the leaves just in case but I'd like to know if the stems are safe too. Thanks!


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive never seen anything that says leaves only.
For my sage, oregano, Mint, basil, Collards, Raddish tops, Turnip tops, and blah blah everything else i just whack the plant off at the base so it re-grows more leaves, or with the herbs give my guys a good 6" length to munch on, ive past the point of caring if their in cute bite sized peices and they can eat it however they want, stems and all. No sick bunnys here.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, the stems are fine. If we are cooking with fresh herbs (aka stealing the rabbits' favorite food), we give them the stems that had been stripped of leaves. They don't care, they nom it up just the same.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, I thought it would be okay but wanted to make sure. When I cook with cilantro or parsley I give the bunnies the stems. Turns out that only Rory and Phoebe Mae like the peppermint. Ned and Kerensa ate one leaf a piece to be polite (seriously, it was adorable- they both ate 1 and then refused more) and Maximus ate a teeny tiny leaf. The house smelled like peppermint and the bunnies had minty fresh breath


----------

